# Fall Grow Buddha Cheese,Thai,Bubble Gum Journal



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

*August 2, 2008*


*Three strains plant Buddha Cheese,Bubble Gum,Thai. *

*Planted in Peat pots 2 1/4  using Black gold soil NO nutes..*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, good luck on your grow.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Well, good luck on your grow.


 

Ya exactly good luck... I am getting ready for indoor growing. The Sativas should know what I have in a month... I have my indoor setup already for the grow... 

Just getting ready for fall so I will have buds to smoke.. lol

Good morning & thanks for the visit.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 2, 2008)

*goodluck with the baby beans :48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *goodluck with the baby beans :48:*


 

Congrats on your win... You deserve it Mel...

Thanks for the visit..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Good Luck with this grow KGB...Heres some PURPLE Mojo for ya! *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Good Luck with this grow KGB...Heres some PURPLE Mojo for ya! *


 

Thanks for the visit & the Purple MOJO


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

I mist the soil this morning with tap water...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 3, 2008)

come on, grow!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> come on, grow!


 
I have kept them most through out the day.. It's 91 to day so they are getting excellent heat to help them sprout.lol

Thanks for the visit BuddyLuv..


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

hey buddy, is that pure thai? or a modern morphidite? I would love some real thai, where did you get the beans?
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> hey buddy, is that pure thai? or a modern morphidite? I would love some real thai, where did you get the beans?
> puff


 

I baught the traveling thai from Doc & yes it stated a pure bred


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pictures 1-2..

I have been keeping them most through out the day of August 3,2008.

This morning I watered them all... :hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Good morning you all. Enjoy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pictures 1-3


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 5, 2008)

Cant w8 to see them in action


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

N1XON said:
			
		

> Cant w8 to see them in action


 

Ya I can't wait iether.. At least this time I planted the right way...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

1 Buddha Cheese sprouted..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

2 Buddha Cheese sprouted

1 Bubble Gum Sprouted


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Buddha Cheese


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 6, 2008)

yeh man, looking great. Have you used the black gold before? what do you think of it? 
puff

ps. I'm praying to the thai goddess's for you buddy. Man I gotta figure out a way to order beans.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> yeh man, looking great. Have you used the black gold before? what do you think of it?
> puff
> 
> ps. I'm praying to the thai goddess's for you buddy. Man I gotta figure out a way to order beans.


 

Mellissa has used Black gold & Hick so I decide to try it... No nutes perfect for seadlings...


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 6, 2008)

I have some of their organic soil in my mix, it has worm castings and some other good stuff, looks good on paper anyway. just wondering how it does long term. I'll look at their journals, thanks.
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> I have some of their organic soil in my mix, it has worm castings and some other good stuff, looks good on paper anyway. just wondering how it does long term. I'll look at their journals, thanks.
> puff


 
Hick uses it for clones....    Good night buddie


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

2 Buddha Cheese Sprouts growing second Leafs..

1 Bubble Gum sprout is growing second leaf...

No Thai sprouted yet.


3 pictures


----------



## gmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good buddy.  Hope those thai's pop quickly cause I'm willing to be those will produce some killer smoke.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

gmo said:
			
		

> Looking good buddy. Hope those thai's pop quickly cause I'm willing to be those will produce some killer smoke.


 
Thats for sur buddie... Whats ya growing?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

they look good bro 

Did you germinate them first or just plop them in the dirt?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> they look good bro
> 
> Did you germinate them first or just plop them in the dirt?


 

They where germed in soil Thorn....

The Thai I am waiting to sprout..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

Grow baby ..Grow...looking good KGB...was reading up on all the stuff in your signiture...man its a lot..lol..pullN up my milk crate 4this one...Black gold is good stuff..how ever you can make your own soil cheaper and better..I do that way i know whats in it...I would like to say i was organic..but I use fox farm nutes and read that they are not organic..but feel that if you get some quality organic poting soil..mix with perlite and a touch of lime...and your "good to grow"..heres some GREEN MOJO to get those babies going. 


Take Care and Be Safe......420


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

looking good!!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 9, 2008)

dont you prefer to know which seeds are gonna germinate before you put them in the dirt? I know I always do, saves me waiting around watering a pot for no reason hehe


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Mellissa has used Black gold & Hick so I decide to try it... No nutes perfect for seadlings...


 
hey KGB30 sorry but ive never used blackgold only stuff from the local allotments  

looking forward to seeing them babies bloom tho :hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Grow baby ..Grow...looking good KGB...was reading up on all the stuff in your signiture...man its a lot..lol..pullN up my milk crate 4this one...Black gold is good stuff..how ever you can make your own soil cheaper and better..I do that way i know whats in it...I would like to say i was organic..but I use fox farm nutes and read that they are not organic..but feel that if you get some quality organic poting soil..mix with perlite and a touch of lime...and your "good to grow"..heres some GREEN MOJO to get those babies going.
> 
> 
> Take Care and Be Safe......420


]



Thanks for the visit little buddie.... Good morning...

Ya I need to start make my own soil mix... FFOF soil... How much lime do ya put per container..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> looking good!!


 

Thanks for the visit buddie..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> dont you prefer to know which seeds are gonna germinate before you put them in the dirt? I know I always do, saves me waiting around watering a pot for no reason hehe


 

How was work Thorn?

Ya you are right but I am trying what works for me this time and the  next batch I'll try you way... Always giving me a hard time like my  wife... Women I tell ya..lol.. j/k


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> hey KGB30 sorry but ive never used blackgold only stuff from the local allotments
> 
> looking forward to seeing them babies bloom tho :hubba:


 
I thaught it was you who stated they where trying black gold sorry Mel...   


Good Morning Mel


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

2 Buddha Cheese

1 Bubble Gum

Thats all so far no other sprouts...

No Thai..

I am going to try the zip germ technique to day...


Hear is some pictures


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Zip Bag Germ Technique

7 Thai in a wet wringed paper towl put in a ziplock bag on top of Cable box..

Lots of pictures buddies.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

By  Dankerz  



To get your seeds to germinate you can do this in many ways. such as germinating them in the soil you will be growing in, or germinating them in grow plugs,jiffy grow cubes or with a starter tray from your garden store filled with germinating starter soil. 
The way i like to do it is the "papertowel in a ziplock bag method" for this you will need all of about 4 things! Seeds,Ziplock sandwhich bag,papertowel,water.
now when using tap water or water from your sink make sure you let it sit for atleast 24hours to kill some of the unwanted stuff such as chlorine and such or you can just use bottled or filtered water.

1. take a piece of paper towell and lay your seeds out on it as shown in pics.
2. take the water of choice and get the paper towell and seeds wet but not soaking wet, i like to ring the paper towel out a little to get rid of excess water.
3. lightly fold the papertowel over your seeds.
4. take the wet papertowel with seeds and place them inside of ziplock bag & seal the bag.
5. place the ziplock,papertowel,seeds in a warm dark area like ontop of your fridge,ontop of your cable box or in a warm closet etc. if its not totaly dark it wont really matter as long as its warm-70-80F should be fine to get them to germ. 
6. Make sure to check your seeds every 12/24 hours and make sure that they or the papertowel is not getting dry and if it is lighty moisten the papertowel and put back in bag. while your checking the wet papertowel, peel the papertowel back and check if your seeds have sprouted a little white tip from its shell, if it has a white tip(root) sticking out of the shell by atleast a 1/4" its time to plant them in your growing medium. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14482


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

hey Kgb..I mix all my stuff togather real good befor putting in containers...not sure i would sprinkle it on the soil tho..I take a good organic poting soil....perlite...lime...45/45/10   Your soil looks like it could use some more perlite..JMO...I like my soils to drain and dry well..I would still add perlite to the fox farm soil...I just like perlite a lot...clone straight in the stuff as well...Im glad *HICK* went back and updated his soil cloneing thread..

looks like you are going to be a Busy fella come Christmas...Looks like Santa's going to be good this year..

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Lookin good buddy!   *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey Kgb..I mix all my stuff togather real good befor putting in containers...not sure i would sprinkle it on the soil tho..I take a good organic poting soil....perlite...lime...45/45/10 Your soil looks like it could use some more perlite..JMO...I like my soils to drain and dry well..I would still add perlite to the fox farm soil...I just like perlite a lot...clone straight in the stuff as well...Im glad *HICK* went back and updated his soil cloneing thread..
> 
> looks like you are going to be a Busy fella come Christmas...Looks like Santa's going to be good this year..
> 
> KEEP M GREEN


 

I am using Black Gold soil no nutes..lol... I baught heating pad for hydro today... I put the beans on it... Ya Iam trying to have a nice Xmas this year.. Tired of triving from club to club just to get good meds... Not clubs have top noch heavy hitting buds. I like the one bowl hitter saves you money... Thanks for the visit buddie...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Lookin good buddy! *


 

Thanks Megan... I hope this germ method works..lol


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 10, 2008)

Cute lil sprouts you have growin there! Lookin great!


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh great and mighty godess of thai bud,

we bring you this burnt offering and pray that you will watch over us and keep us safe,

Mighty godess we also pray that you will help KGB's seeds sprout and grow to be as powerful and as you,  great and mighty godess of thai bud.


lol....couldn't resist, can't hurt anyway. who know's, she may be listening...

puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> Oh great and mighty godess of thai bud,
> 
> we bring you this burnt offering and pray that you will watch over us and keep us safe,
> 
> ...


 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OMG  your so funny.. Thats the best reply...lol...

One more Bubble Gum sprouted.... ... No thai yet I checked the ziplock bag this morning... I baught a hydro heat pad.....


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

they will come now, she told me so, about 20 minutes ago.
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

1 bubble Gum sprouted to day...

So lets add them up so far..

2 Bubble Gum

2 Buddha Cheese

0 Thai....

I checked the Thai in the ziplock Bag nothing yet....


1 Bubble Gum new sprout picture...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

2 Buddha Cheese

1 Bubble Gum


Old sprouts


I have to leave my mother & law went to the hospital...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats on the spouts man... i dont like to get to personal on here but i know what your going through my gma just had a blood clot removed, i will take extra big rip of sensi and wish you mother in law good luck.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> congrats on the spouts man... i dont like to get to personal on here but i know what your going through my gma just had a blood clot removed, i will take extra big rip of sensi and wish you mother in law good luck.


 

OMG buddie...  I drove my Wife to her Mom home... 10 Fire man to help carry her to the Abulance.. She looked so bad off... They took her to the hospital and ran test.. There MRI wasn't big enough to check her out... They said there macine only goes up 350lbs thats it... So the only doctor staff which is one stated I think her problem laying on the b ed rail over night thats causing to  double over...

My mother & law has had two bypasses on her heart.. Her heart valve is the only keeping her a live.... So they sent her home... My sister & law which is ****** decided to that she going to l eave her mother with the grand kids and go to the nudie ranch like she has been for the last couple of weeks. My wife wasn't happy at all with the hospital and her sister... Some people just suck..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

ahh man poor step mom, you should file complaints on not having a proper MRI they should be able to carry all weights you know... messed up thats what that is. problem after problem huh my uncle had 7 major surgerys in this past year most intense including brain cancer surgery, lung cancer surgery, hip replacments hes a good guy too real upfront and strong im sure just like your motherinlaw as long as shes a strong willed fighter im sure shell pull through.  as for your wifes sister, id tell her to get he crap strait and her mom isnt doing so great and she needs to get her butt down here with the rest of her family. the older i get i appreciate, love my family more and more you always can count on family but sometimes not that one stepsister huh...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thai sprout ziplock bag


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Sprouted Beans*

2 Buddha Cheese

3 Bubble Gum

4 Thai  


The Thai sprouted using the Ziplock Bag Technique with the Hydro Heating pad.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok Puff the Thai God worked thanks for the summons..LOL


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> ahh man poor step mom, you should file complaints on not having a proper MRI they should be able to carry all weights you know... messed up thats what that is. problem after problem huh my uncle had 7 major surgerys in this past year most intense including brain cancer surgery, lung cancer surgery, hip replacments hes a good guy too real upfront and strong im sure just like your motherinlaw as long as shes a strong willed fighter im sure shell pull through. as for your wifes sister, id tell her to get he crap strait and her mom isnt doing so great and she needs to get her butt down here with the rest of her family. the older i get i appreciate, love my family more and more you always can count on family but sometimes not that one stepsister huh...


 
I don't get along with my sister & law... She has tried to set me up before so I really don't care for her... She has take rings off my wife dead grand mother... Tried to scam money from my step son... Has threaten my wife before... If it wasn't for me my sister & law would messed my wife over.. She has threaten me with the Hells Angels... Reminded her at the time I have the means to protect my girl witch is my wife now... If mother dies because the Hospital didn't do there job... Can you say law suet!! We are goig to  check on her today...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

ahh ya lucky git how long were those beans germinating before you got taproots?

My mint have been in for nearly 3 days and i'm getting impatient...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

man i wouldent even count her as family which im sure you dont. i mean i got a excop as fatherinlaw and hate him, but man sounds like you got a wtich of sister in law. you know that shes no good when she threatens her "family" with a stoopid motorcycle gang that dont fight fair, or for that matter live fair. around me we got outlaws you see the biker chicks with a patch saying outlaw property or something stupid haha. goodluck kgb30 mother inlaw, man all i got say about hospitals is i better not die in one.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG YA DON'T READ THE JOURNAL!!!  You give me a hard time...lol.. Good Morning Thorn... Two days...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> man i wouldent even count her as family which im sure you dont. i mean i got a excop as fatherinlaw and hate him, but man sounds like you got a wtich of sister in law. you know that shes no good when she threatens her "family" with a stoopid motorcycle gang that dont fight fair, or for that matter live fair. around me we got outlaws you see the biker chicks with a patch saying outlaw property or something stupid haha. goodluck kgb30 mother inlaw, man all i got say about hospitals is i better not die in one.


 
Thanks for the kind wors buddy...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 11, 2008)

*:clap: on the new shoots 

sorry to hear about you mother in law hope things get sorted out eace:

*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *:clap: on the new shoots *
> 
> *sorry to hear about you mother in law hope things get sorted out eace:*


 

Just checked in her on she is ok for now... Thanks for the kind words Mel


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

haha dont worry about your family, I know its tough sometime but in the end those who care will be there for you. ahh i dunno what i'm sayin i'm drunk. just drank a bottle of wine yummy yummy the fella has a migraine so off to clip him some fresh grown weed and quick dry it so we we can us a little smokey-poos! Still I wouldn't have to do this if our guy would JUST DELIVER!"!!! greeeerrrrrrrrrrr! git! I WANT SOME GRREEN!!!!!! grr oh well he says tomorrow tut tut. so to help the other half i be clipping mine. ahhh....

eeek dunno what I just said, hope yo ok


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> haha dont worry about your family, I know its tough sometime but in the end those who care will be there for you. ahh i dunno what i'm sayin i'm drunk. just drank a bottle of wine yummy yummy the fella has a migraine so off to clip him some fresh grown weed and quick dry it so we we can us a little smokey-poos! Still I wouldn't have to do this if our guy would JUST DELIVER!"!!! greeeerrrrrrrrrrr! git! I WANT SOME GRREEN!!!!!! grr oh well he says tomorrow tut tut. so to help the other half i be clipping mine. ahhh....
> 
> eeek dunno what I just said, hope yo ok


 

I'll smoke a bowl of Maui Pink for ya to night.. 

Have a drink for us...lol


----------



## Larnek (Aug 12, 2008)

Dude sucks on the personal stuff, and the shitty tent you got. I happened to just be lucky when I bought my PE liner that I built my interior of and didn't get a PVC version. Think positive and as I can see from this journal you will have positive things in your near future! Good luck with the grow!


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bubblegum is so yummy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> Dude sucks on the personal stuff, and the shitty tent you got. I happened to just be lucky when I bought my PE liner that I built my interior of and didn't get a PVC version. Think positive and as I can see from this journal you will have positive things in your near future! Good luck with the grow!


 

No the tent hasn't got me down thats just life..lol.. Murphy law.lol.. Ya this fall grow is going to be really good.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> Bubblegum is so yummy


 
Thanks for the visit buddy & good morning t oo ya..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

All Sprouts except Thai waiting for the tap root to grow a little longer..

2 Buddha Cheese

5 Bubble gum

4 Thai


Good Morning ya all & enjoy..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2008)

thats good, gonna have quite the tasty collection of buds in a couple more months huh.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

nice, the bubblegum is shooting up


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> thats good, gonna have quite the tasty collection of buds in a couple more months huh.


 

Thanks buddy for the visit.. Ya they are a growing...:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> nice, the bubblegum is shooting up


 
I'll take some more pictures tomorrow of them... They are already growing second leafs...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

2 Buddha Cheese

5 Bubble Gum

4 Thai (Waiting for the Tap root to grow longer).


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks bro they are looking very healthy! good to see you got 5 bubblegum! I sooooooo wanna try that strain!! hehe


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks bro they are looking very healthy! good to see you got 5 bubblegum! I sooooooo wanna try that strain!! hehe


 

Did the bud taste better the se cond time. Good morning Thorn...


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey man everything looks GREAT! SUBSCRIBING TO THIS ONE KGB! (i forgot to lol!) Hope everything gets better. If not man, come over to my house, well rip bongs and tend to my plants!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Hey man everything looks GREAT! SUBSCRIBING TO THIS ONE KGB! (i forgot to lol!) Hope everything gets better. If not man, come over to my house, well rip bongs and tend to my plants!


 

When is harvest? I'll help and maybe 4U2smoke also.lol

Thanks for the visit.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Did the bud taste better the se cond time. Good morning Thorn...



ehh? are you talking about my bud or yours?

Mine was great the first time 

Hope all is well with you today!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see those thai growing.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see those thai growing.


 

Hey whats buddy have a good B-day.. I planted 2 beans from the zip bag.. Hear something weared I.. The old Thai beans I planted in soil didn't come up right.. I so for the last couple of night I've been putting them on the Hydro heating pad at night because the temps in the morning have been dropping.. Two sprouted from being the heating pad 1 Bubble gum and One thai.. 

So I have..

2 Buddha Cheese

6 Bubble  Gum 

1 Thai (sprouted).

2 Thai beans put in soil with tap root to day... 

I have the other (5) Thai Beans moist in zip bag on "Hydro" heating pad.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Once I know what I have I am going to donate some so I don't have leo problems..lol.... I have the card .. 6 mature or 12 immature or 8 oz of dry buds.. Thats what Cali law states


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I have the card




Lucky thing...alright for some  :ignore:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Lucky thing...alright for some  :ignore:


----------



## madmunk (Aug 13, 2008)

howzu chief?

ok i hope, u dont mind if i drag a chair up id love to see how the thai pans out:watchplant: 

il also b keeping an eye out for ur cheese, i have a fresh 10 pack of BBC an im itchin to get into them
but im on the chronic just now

anywayz best of luck with 'em all


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

madmunk said:
			
		

> howzu chief?
> 
> ok i hope, u dont mind if i drag a chair up id love to see how the thai pans out:watchplant:
> 
> ...


 

Ya buddy Thai... Nice & tasty even thow I've never had it....

Thanks for the visit


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hey you!  Thought I would return the funny picture with a picture of KiKi....Now does she look like she needs to be posted up by her food bowl?  Looks more like she needs to be posted up by the gym. lol.  Just thought you would think it was cute since you have such a  funny sense of humor like me.  


Your grow is lookin good BTW. *


----------



## Thorn (Aug 14, 2008)

my goodness megan that is one HUGE cat!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hey you! Thought I would return the funny picture with a picture of KiKi....Now does she look like she needs to be posted up by her food bowl? Looks more like she needs to be posted up by the gym. lol. Just thought you would think it was cute since you have such a funny sense of humor like me.  *
> 
> 
> *Your grow is lookin good BTW. *


 

Thats it Megan stop feeding the cute kittie some buds. j/k.. Thats a sweet looking kittie...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> my goodness megan that is one HUGE cat!!!


 
Good evening Thorn... How are you & you r man doing?


All my out side plants are budding except for the two that have hairs...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

6 Bubble Gum (Sprouted)

1 Thai (Sprouted)

2 Buddha Cheese (Sprouted)

2 Thai Beans (Zip-Bag Sprouted) Planted into Black Gold soil... No sprouts yet.



Enjoy the MJ PORN buddies.lol  :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

they look great buddy!

Yea we're ok, still no green other than what i've clipped off my plant. I hate dealers!

My afghan baby is a little freak but seems to be growing semi-ok at the moment. I have one Lowryder Mint that has cracked and is in the dirt, and got 3 more germing.

Seems to be a good sunny day, and the last of my days off so I really should be out there enjoying it!

Have a good one brother!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

2 Buddha Cheese

1 Bubble Gum


All transplanted from peat cups 2"1/4 to 4" peat cups... I used Black Gold Soil.. I mixed Bat Guano and sand & Peat moss into the Black Gold soil.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> they look great buddy!
> 
> Yea we're ok, still no green other than what i've clipped off my plant. I hate dealers!
> 
> ...


 
Ya have wonerdful day sista grower... Thanks f or the visit.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Updated pictures of the sprouts..lol. 


Enjoy the MJ PORN...:hubba:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 17, 2008)

*ahhh their so cute :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Aug 17, 2008)

mmmm  I like captain morgan  Not had that for years though!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *ahhh their so cute :48:*


 

Yes they are so cute Mel.... Dady got to watch over them to make sure they large & tasty so I can harvest them.lol 


Thanks for the Visit Mel & Thorn have a wonderful Sunday...


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 17, 2008)

good **** mang, they looking good.  Ill be watching...I love that Bubble:banana:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> good **** mang, they looking good. Ill be watching...I love that Bubble:banana:


 

Thanks for the visit buddy... How are your plants?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 17, 2008)

No worries man, although theres only 3 hours left of my sunday here  but its been a good day anyway  You enjoy yours! And smoke one for me if you get the chance!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> No worries man, although theres only 3 hours left of my sunday here  but its been a good day anyway  You enjoy yours! And smoke one for me if you get the chance!


 

Ya I will no prob... Have good day what ever left of it Thorn & your man..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2008)

Pass the Morgan's and lets watch them grow.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Pass the Morgan's and lets watch them grow.


 
Ya that would be cool if ya live hear.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

4 Bubble Gum transplanted 2"1/4 Peat cups to 4" Peat cups..

Black Gold Soil used..

Mixed with Black Gold soil:

1. Sand

2. Peat moss


The roots where growing almost out the bottom... 

I cut the bottoms off each peat cup so the roots can grow crazy.:hubba: 

I filled the 4" Peat cups 1/4 with mixture soil.

Put the 2"1/4 Peat cups on top & filled in th e mixture soil..


Enjoy & thanks for the visit.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ PRN.lol:hubba:


I took extra close up pictures so it seems there is a lot of plants.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ PORN.:hubba: 


Extra close up pictures taken


----------



## Dankerz (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck on them plants brudda


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> good luck on them plants brudda


 
Thanks buddy for the visit & kind words & good morning to ya


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

The babies look good and healthy. Keep up the good work KGB.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

*love your pics them babys are so sweeeet :48:*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 20, 2008)

Lookin Good..... Our BB are only a few days apart... Mine are 18 days from sprout...Take a look at my journal.....

Your plants are looking sweet....good luck!

Whats your grow setup?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> The babies look good and healthy. Keep up the good work KGB.


 

Thanks buddy for the visit....


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *love your pics them babys are so sweeeet :48:*


 

Thanks Mel for the visit... They are growing crazy.lol..Lots of TLC for them.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Lookin Good..... Our BB are only a few days apart... Mine are 18 days from sprout...Take a look at my journal.....
> 
> Your plants are looking sweet....good luck!
> 
> Whats your grow setup?


 
My build journal links below... Enjoy & thanks for the visit buddy.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

looking great man, very healthy babies you have there! How old are they roughly at now?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

16 days old Thorn & good evening to ya & your guy..

Have a good day Thorn


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

nice. they sure are growing, growing, and growing some more.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you my friend...i'm fried man:stoned: 

Have a great day


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> nice. they sure are growing, growing, and growing some more.


 
Ya they are for sure growing nicely.lol

Thanks for the visit buddy.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Enjoy there growth.lol


GOOD MORNIG YA ALL & HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY IT'S FRIDAY... PARTY HARD.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Good Mornig Ya All & Have A Wonderful Day It's Friday... Party Hard.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ Porn


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

MJ PORN OH YA.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Anaconda State Fair picture August 22, 08


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

*TRansplanted:[/*COLOR]

2 Bubble Gum

1 Buddha cheese

*Using*

3 Peat pots 6x6

6 cups of FFOF

1 cup of perlite

1 cup of sand

1 cup of 100% worm casting.

Mixed very well.

Enjoy the MJ PORN


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Enjoy the the rest of them....


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking Good...

Just a question...Have you noticed different phenotypes in your BB? I have 4 and all 4 look totally different..,..not one looks the same. Just wandered if you noticed anything like that with yours.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 26, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Looking Good...
> 
> Just a question...Have you noticed different phenotypes in your BB? I have 4 and all 4 look totally different..,..not one looks the same. Just wandered if you noticed anything like that with yours.


 

Nothing different.... Excpt this grow I feed them once a week Alfalfa tea and technafloa success nutes... Man with the Alfalfa tea theyv'e been branching out alot more.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good KGB.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking good KGB.


 

That Alfalfa Tea causes excellent branching growth..


Thanks for the visit..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

> That Alfalfa Tea causes excellent branching growth..


Thanks for the tip.


----------

